# CL at Blackdown 2005



## Pte. Gagnon (6 Feb 2005)

Just wanted to know who was going...maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Feb 2005)

there are 4 different companies that you could all be put in delta- golf. it is very unlikely that you will meet others from the board there. not impossible. but unlikely


----------



## gt102 (6 Feb 2005)

heh, one hell of a fluke happend...

Me and Sung ended up being in the same company.. the same platoon, and for this one thing where we interviewed another cadet we got each other!


lol


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Feb 2005)

I was also in the same company as Crowe and Sung, although a better platoon


----------



## gt102 (6 Feb 2005)

bah 22 all the way!


----------



## alan_li_13 (6 Feb 2005)

I put in my application to possibly be your CSM.   
Hope to see u guys in my coy/plt/section. If i do, be good...or else... >


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (6 Feb 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 if you have MSN Messenger please PM me your e-mail


----------



## solid1191 (7 Feb 2005)

<-------- sung, 22 all the way, we should have been the drill platoon for foxtrot, we would have won!


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> I put in my application to possibly be your CSM.
> Hope to see u guys in my coy/plt/section. If i do, be good...or else... >



Hey Li i highly doubt you will get a csm position.you are doing your nsce right know. if you fail ( which you won't) than you will pprobablyjust get sSgt but i have never herd of a Sgt going for there first year as staff and than getting CSM right away.

plus i thought you were going to do your boc this summer for the RMC.  

oh and Li i got my CF51 back and they have acceptedmy application for whitehorse (well received it and are processingit for white horse)


----------



## alan_li_13 (7 Feb 2005)

> Hey Li i highly doubt you will get a csm position.you are doing your nsce right know. if you fail ( which you won't) than you will pprobablyjust get sSgt but i have never herd of a Sgt going for there first year as staff and than getting CSM right away.


Way to motivate ur troops hutch ...If, and when i get NSCE, i will be placed in the senior plt when i do precourse for staff. That's not to say i will get WO+ for sure, but it means i wont have to be a sgt if i could do more. 



> plus i thought you were going to do your boc this summer for the RMC.


Always plan for the worse, but hope for the better.


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

i am motivating you i am telling you not to get to disappointed when you don't get CSM lol. joking man, .
good luck and if you really try hard than who knows what you can do. miracles do happen ;D


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Feb 2005)

There were a few CSMs that were on first year staff at Blackdown, however it is the exception to the rule.  Senior Platoon does not gurantee WO+.  Many people that were in the Senior Platoon ended up as Sgts.  Qualifications also don't mean everything, I know of a Sgt that had NSCE, 2 CLIs, and Leadership and Challenge ... and also a WO that had CL and Gold Star.

Of course none of this stops you from applying for CSM, but be open minded about it.


----------

